# FREE LOGOS Cornerstone Biblical Commentary Mathew-Mark



## Kenneth_Murphy (Aug 26, 2008)

Logos is giving away the Matthew/Mark commentary from the Cornerstone Biblical Commentary Series.

Matthew, Mark Cornerstone Biblical Commentary

I thought I would mention this incase some of you don't read the LOGOS Blog often.


----------



## Wannabee (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks
Downloading now.


----------



## Broadus (Aug 26, 2008)

And what do we think of the Cornerstone Commentary? I posted a question last week and still have received no response.

I am going to download the offer to get an understanding of what the series is like.

Bill


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 26, 2008)

It is based (putatively anyway) on the NLT. However, given the scholars in the series, I would not let that discourage me. One need not agree with Turner's and Bock's dispensationalism to appreciate the fact that each of them shows us EXCELLENT exegesis.


----------



## Broadus (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks, Dennis. I downloaded it but am unsure if I want to jump on the larger set. There are bigger Logos fish I need to catch when funds are available, e.g. MacArthur.

Bill


----------



## py3ak (Aug 26, 2008)

Did anyone else get an error message requiring you to call customer service?


----------



## Broadus (Aug 27, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Did anyone else get an error message requiring you to call customer service?



Mine downloaded fine. Do you have the latest update to Logos (3.0e)?

Bill


----------

